
Technical Writing Course - simonpure
https://developers.google.com/tech-writing/overview
======
setgree
previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22652241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22652241)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

